# For Waldo



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

<h1 align="center">




Rainbow
Bridge



</h1>
</font> 



Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.




When an animal dies that has been especially close to
someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 

There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can
run and play together. 

There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and
comfortable. 



All the animals who had been ill and old are restored
to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong
again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.


The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each
miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 



They all run and play together, but the day comes when
one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent;
His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying
over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 



You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend
finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted
again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the
beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet,
so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 



Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 
</font></font>




Very sorry to hear about this Waldo and as an animal lover I have had to do this way more times then I care to tell! 
</font></font>


----------



## Waldo (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 16, 2008)

Waldo, just remember the good times....


----------



## K&GB (Nov 16, 2008)

I assume this must have been a beloved pet. Sorry for your loss, Waldo. I feel for ya buddy.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 16, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss. Just remember the memories!!!


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Wade now my eyes are a waterin.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeh, its a real tear jerker!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 17, 2008)

Waldo, I know you will miss your friend!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Nov 17, 2008)

Kat and I will miss her sorely. I got so damned mad when I took her to the vet's. The only one open was an emergency clinic about 25 miles from us. When i got there, I explained what had happened and that I wanted her put to sleep and asked if they would come out to the van and put her to sleep as moving her would be very painful for her. They infomed me that they would have to take her inside. I pleaded that if it was just so they could charge for an offie visit I would gladly pay that anyway. They insisted they had to take her inside an asked if I would like to be with her when they put her to sleep. I told them I would and they said, well, that will be an additonal $50.00 charge for that.......


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 17, 2008)

Waldo,
That is horrible. I cannot believe they would charge for you to be with your pet. Not that it would accomplish anything, but I would write a letter!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2008)

Waldo. that is so much bullsh!t that i would call the local paper and editor and report that to them. Our local vet would actually do a house visit for the same price for something like this, how do i know, because like Ive saidIive been there too many times as i am a animal lover and usually only take in abandoned animals. I dont want a lot of pets but I dont buy any when i do cave in.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 17, 2008)

Waldo, very sorry to hear about your sorrow.

My sister inlaw had to put her dog down this past summer. The vet came out to the house, and they did everything out in the yard, under the dogs favorite tree, where she was also buried. The vet, now a family friend (in NY state), helped the family by telling them every step of the way what was going on, what the dog was feeling, last breath and last heart beat. Because he didn't use his office, he only charged for the drugs that were used.

I don't look forward to the day we have to part with our sweet babies, they are so much a part of our lives and family.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 17, 2008)

So many fond memories we have of her


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh Waldo! She is beautiful! I told my folks about the vet.They were all in an uproar.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 17, 2008)

Great pics Waldo and thanks for sharing, especially the 1 with the moon!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 17, 2008)

She was a beauty....Was she a Husky or Wolf, such beautiful eyes....Glad you have such beautiful pictures to remember....So sad to loose her in such a devastating way.

1½ years ago our oldest dog got hit [dragged] by a car...I saw the whole thing...Awful!!! We took him to the Vet and Jim kept asking the Vet to repair him...Finally after over an hour of Xrays and drugs we convinced Jim he should be put to rest.....Jim wanted skin grafts, the works...But he finally agreed that the suffering and recovery would be too hard.

I had held the oxygen/gas mask on his mussel the whole time....Jim held him when they shaved his leg and gave the shot...it was so peaceful.

We had an old cat die 2 days before...we knew the cat was going to die and had the hose dripping to soften the bone dry soil.....Not so lucky with the dog's grave...it was powder dry and cement hard...but Jim in the sweltering heat got that grave dug....It was good medicine to toil like that....He has also dug through the snow and frost...

Over our 35 years together we sure have lost many pets....when we moved it was so hard for Jim to leave the pets behind in their graves...the last thing he did was say "Goodbye" to all of them....

Jim always tears up when he mows the grass over our pets graves...that's one reason I like to mow the yard...to save him the hurt.....we sure get attached...





But, it seems after a time there is another 'friend' [pet] who needs a good home and is welcomed into our lives....


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 17, 2008)

*Such pet stories.......My sister had to have her two dogs put to sleep last year. One was an old Beagle she adopted and the other part Chow that her son brought home when he was a kid. I was there last year when she had to call the vet who came to her home and the Chow was able to go to sleep on his own bed.*

*Now she has a part pit and part we think great dane.....he looks like Marmaduke. But hard to fill such a void. They become your family.*

*Hope that all of the wonderful memories of your pets will carry you through the days of missing them so much!!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## Aaronh (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss Waldo. Its painful to hear about a loss of a companion. When a Vet charges you money to be there during the last moments of her life is when you have to question if they even deserve that degree on there wall



.
<DIV id=ms__id43>
<DIV id=ms__id49> I remember my golden retriever that I recieved when i was in 3rd grade. I came home and there was a puppy sitting on the porch. After going inside I found out it was mine. I never asked for a dog, I was quite happy chasen the 6 cats around the house



. The first thing I did was put my snow suit on, named him rustyand took that puppy sledding. 
<DIV id=ms__id50> Over the years he was my # 1 companion.he was always with me whenadventuring threw the woods. Many years later when I was 22 I got a call from my mother that he was having strokes and I should come over and see him becouse his eyes were glazing over and he was only able to lift his head slightly. I had to leave Rusty with my parents becouse i moved to a place that didnt allow pets at the time.
<DIV id=ms__id45> So I drove to my parents and spentwhile comforting him with his head on my lap. I didnt know what to think, I was numb, it couldnt be real.After leaving back for home I got a call that he passed away five minutes after I left. My mother comforted me and said he must have heldon long enough just to see you one last time. After hanging up the phone It hit me hard and even now my eyes are swelling. Walking threw the woods has never been the same for me. To me Rusty was my brother and true friend no matter how many times he ran off or humped a guests leg. I am shure he is doing what he likes to do best on the other side and waiting for me to come home to great me.I am shure she is doing the same for you and your family.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your sympathies and sharing your memories of your pets. 
NW..Cheyenne was a wolf. She was about 80% wolf anyway. Not sure what the rest was. She came to us from a friend who had removed her from a beaver trap she had got caught in and brought her to us to care for. 
She loved the winter time and the few times we did get snow she became a different creature. She would romp around the yard at full speed, scooping snow in her mouth as she ran and stop occasionaly , throw her head back and howl. I loved it when she did that.......Hell i just loved her period !!!


----------



## hannabarn (Nov 19, 2008)

Waldo, I can sure empathize with you. We (my son and I) raise and train hunting dogs (english pointers), I guess we raise and train them and don't sell them. Our kennels are full (9 dogs) Of course when they get old we don't let them suffer but usually it is something like a stroke or cancer and they have to be put to sleep! I never heard of a vet charging for you to be with your pet in its final moments, in fact our vet wants you there. It is never easy and we have shed lots of tears. We have an old lab in the kennel now who is stone deaf and has a little eye trouble but he is not suffering and still is happy to see us so it is just a matter of time. But it will be hard to go thru it again.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I talked to 2 newpapers today and neither had any interest in my story. One did however suggest i might write a "Letter to the editor" and it may get published if I did not mention the name of the clinic. The other suggested a complaint to the Better Business Bureau may be my best avenue....Bull S...t


----------



## Scott (Nov 20, 2008)

Waldo,
I agree with Wade, that is bullsh*t. Nothing like sticking it to ya when so distraught. Any (well except one) Vet will come to where you are and be more helpful.


Yes a letter and word of mouth about these people.


Just lost one of our cats night before last, not sure what caused it. Brought her in thehouse around 7:30 under my coat and layed her on my chest until 2:30am then gone




.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2008)

Write a letter buddy and when it hits the stands go around ad hand write in the name!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, searching for a specific pic on m,y dog I ended up here tonight. Just fed my baby probably his last steak. I say probably as if we can sneak him in tomorrow instead of Friday we will. he just isnt in as good of shape from bringing him to the vet as before we did.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that man. Good luck!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 1, 2012)

Wade I do not remember that post from Waldo. Very sad. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Sorry for your loss.


----------

